# [Politik] Wikileaks vor dem Aus, richtig oder falsch die Server still zu legen?



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2010)

Taja zur Zeit hört man mal öfters von Wikileaks.

 Das neueste: Amazon-Server abgedreht, Wikileaks sucht neue Heimat - n-tv.de 
Wie Amazon bekannt gab wurden die Server still gelegt. Wikileaks versucht nun in Europa ne Heimat zu finden.
Doch ist auch wenn wir über Freiheit reden, dieser Schritt den Wikileaks gegangen ist Moralisch zu weit gegangen? Ich bin der Meinung ja, denn geheimes Wissen aus Diplomatie und Geheimdiensten sollte auch geheim sein. Wir haben garnicht die Kompetenz und den Diplomatischen Wissensstand solche Dinge zu wissen. Es sollte unter Verschluß bleiben.
Welche Brisanz es für den Nordkorea Konflikt und auch für Diplomatische Beziehungen haben könnte wage ich nicht abzuschätzen. Ich finde nur Wikileaks hat seine Moralische Grenze überschritten Freiheit hin oder her.


----------



## Semi (2. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben garnicht die Kompetenz und den diplomatischen Wissensstand solche Dinge zu wissen ?
Das Volk ist dumm also halten wir es dumm ?
Was Wikileaks veröffentlicht hat wird wohl kaum eine Regierung dieser Welt überrascht haben.
Auch ich war über das meiste (Nordkorea, Parkistan etc. nicht überrascht, informiere ich mich doch täglich über Politik.
Nur die Namen von Informanten können den einzelnen gefährlich werden und dies war fahrlässig.

Wir brauchen mehr Wikileaks !


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (2. Dezember 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die weiter machen. Denn Machtgeilheit sollte bestraft werden! Sie arbeiten für uns und nicht wir für sie. So einfach ist das. Die werden aus Steuern bezahlt, die das Volk(und das auf der ganzen Welt) aufbringt. Also haben sie uns Rechenschaft ab zu geben und nicht wir denen.

Im Moment sind sie sowie so auf Krawall aus. Also sollten wir auch mitmischen. Und denen endlich klar machen, wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

Das abschalten ist eine Zensur!!! Uns sollte als "*jetzt erst recht*" genommen werden. Ich hoffe den wird einer ein neues zu Hause geben. Ich würde es machen, wenn ich die Möglichkeiten hätte.

Aber ich muss auch sagen, das es nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, für den Weltfrieden. Nur sehe ich auch ohne diese Veröffentlichungen dunkle Zeiten auf uns zu kommen. 

Man sie ja was mit einem passiere, wenn man es wagt die Wahrheit zu sagen. Zur Not ist man ein Vergewaltiger oder Kinderschreck...

Meine Hochachtung einem Menschen, der sein Leben riskiert um die Wahrheit zu zeigen. Und ehrlich gesagt, wenn Julian Assange geschnappt und eingesperrt werden sollte, sollte jedes Folk das für Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit steht, mit *allen* mitteln dagegen an gehen.


----------



## Menthe (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde auch das Wikileaks weiter machen sollte, diese Dokumente müssen einfach die Öffentlichkeit. Man muss ja schließlich wissen was die Politiker machen aber nicht erzählen.


----------



## Tom3004 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung, von vielen hier im Forum mal an.

Ich hab gestern auf der Welt Online Seite gelesen, dass WikiLeaks plant, noch geheime Informationen über 2 große amerikanische Banken zu veröffentlichen. Also mein Interesse ist da schon geweckt. Ich würde gerne mal wissen, wie es dort abläuft in den obersten Etagen solcher weltweit operierenden Unternehmen. Im Gespräch war soweit mir bekannt ist die Bank of America.

Auf die Reaktionen der Börse & Märkte bin ich dann auch gespannt. 
Die sollten ihre Unternehmen lieber mit offenen Karten führen, und nicht dauernd Ansrpüche an die Mitarbeiter stellen, welche nur mit illegalen Mitteln zu schaffen sind.
MfG, Tom


----------



## moe (2. Dezember 2010)

ich finde auch, dass die weitermachen sollten.
die politiker verarschen uns wo sie nur können und machen den großteil ihrer arbeit hinter unserem rücken.

geheimdienstdaten sollten eventuell lieber geheim bleiben, aber der rest muss an die öffentlichkeit.

und @rune: ob die ganzen politiker und diplomaten so viel kompetenz haben wie sie gerne hätten / ihr job erfordert wage ich doch mal stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es richtig was Wikileaks tut. Es bleiben immer so unheimlich viele Dinge im Verborgenen bei denen das Volk einfach dermaßen verarscht wird...Dann müssen die Leute die an der Macht sind auch mal mit Kontra rechnen. Viele andere Möglichkeiten bleiben der einfachen person ja gar nicht mehr.


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Dezember 2010)

dass ein solches projekt wie wikileaks abgeschafft wird, nur weil evtl ein serveranbieter ihnen die server streicht oder sonstiges, ist sowieso völliger humbuk. Dafür ist das projekt zu groß, das wird mit 100%iger sicherheit nicht so schnell aufgegeben.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2010)

Die bisherigen Meinungen überzeugen mich nicht!
Das Volk braucht solche Veröffentlichungen, wozu? Ich sehe keinen Grund Daten zu veröffentlichen wie über Schwesterwelle gedacht wird, das geht keinem etwas an. Sowas nennt man Politsche Geheimnisse. Im Privaten ist es einen auch sicher beschissen ergangen, wenn etwas raus kam, nur weil mal ein "Freund" nicht die Klappe halten konnte? Kennt ihr sicher..
Nur in der Politik ist es tiefergehender mit evtl weitreicherenden Folgen. und mein moralisches Verständnis sagt, es wurde keine Meinungsfreiheit missbraucht(geht ja auch nicht) aber es wurde eine moralische Grenze überschritten bei der es um mehr geht als nur zu wissen was einer über den anderen denkt.

Ein feiner Zug der US-Regierung die Wikileaks-Mitarbeiter werden beschützt sollte es einer wünschen! Taja die Amerikana stehen zu ihren Landsläuten in guten wie in schlechten Tagen.

Jeder von euch sollte bitte auch den Grund kennen warum man bei Amazon war. Es waren Cloud Server die vor Bot-Angriffen sicher sind und hohe Netzlast vertragen. Solche Server findet man nicht über all mal eben an der Ecke..


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Dezember 2010)

ich finde, dass man für milliarden von steuergeldern wenigstens verlangen darf, über die meinung der pappenheimer die sich politiker schimpfen, informiert zu werden. 
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass es die anderen länder dazu bewegt, sich von amerika abzuwenden und ihnen zu zeigen, dass sie definitiv nicht das narrenrecht auf der welt haben !
Aber unsere tollen "politiker" nehmen die amis ja sogar noch in schutz. WO LEBEN WIR DENN? WAS LÄUFT FALSCH?!?!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach haben viele politische Geheimnisse aber keine Geheimnisse zu sein.
Klar, gewisse Dinge hätten jetzt nicht geleakt werden müssen, aber bei vielen Dingen ist es extrem wichtig das der Bürger sich eine Meinung bilden kann, was durch dauerhafte Politiker und Medienverarsche ja kaum anders möglich ist.


----------



## moe (2. Dezember 2010)

@mic: da hast du völlig recht.

@rune: willst du die momentane "wir machen das hinter dem rücken der andern, das brauchen die ja nicht zu erfahren"-politik etwa auch noch gutheißen?

die veröffentlichungen sind auf jeden fall angebracht, schließlich stehen diese personen (gerade außenminister!) in der öffentlichkeit und sollen uns bzw. unsere meinungen und interessen vertreten.
ich bin der meinung, dass diese ganze heimlichtuerei viel schlimmere konsequenzen haben wird, wenn das ganze nicht frühzeitig aufgedeckt wird.

außerdem holt sowas unsere abgehobenen, "unberührbaren" "vertreter" mal wieder auf den boden zurück, wenigstens ansatzweise und wenn auch nur für ein paar tage.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2010)

Bisher war immer noch keine Vernünftige Meinung dabei.

Anmerkung: Steuern sind eine Abgabe ohne eine verlangbare Gegenleistung. Diese soll dazu dienen den Staat zu erhalten.

Wir können von glück reden das wir nicht in Italien wohnen dort ist wirklich Lobby angesagt, jeder der dort wohnt weiss egal was er wählt es kommt nix gutes bei rum. Hier in Dtl. gibt es ja wenigstens ein paar Wahlversprechen die umgesetzt werden das ist schon mal was Wert.

(anderes Thema)Wenn Amerika nicht für Ruhe auf dem Planeten sorgt wer dann? Wir sollten den USA dankbar sein für das Engagement der Welt, sicher nicht alles war gut aber das über wiegt alles was gutes gemacht wurde. Gut das es nicht China macht.

@moe diese Politik die du schilderst gab es schon immer, was soll wikileaks mit persönlichen Meinungen, geheimen Berichten und diplomatischen Unterlagen ändern? Ausser das es zu Unfrieden, politischer Spannung(Pakistan) oder gar Krieg(Nord/Süd-Korea) führt..Sowas ist zu viel und gehört nicht in unsere Welt, auch nicht in die Welt des 21. Jahrhunderts. Das Internet macht zwar viel Möglich aber das ist zu viel des moralisch Möglichen.


----------



## moe (2. Dezember 2010)

auf jeden fall wird dem wähler mal gezeigt, dass die politiker so gut wie nichts von dem umsetzten, was sie vor den wahlen versprechen. sonst kriegt man das nur unterbewusst mit, indem die wahlversprechen einfach unter den tisch gekehrt und vergessen werden. für mich ist das ein verbrechen. 

das ist einfach nur betrug und in gewissem maß auch leistungserschleichung und sollte endlich mal bestraft werden.
von daher finde ich es ganz gut, dass die persönliche meinung der politiker ins netz gestellt wird. die stimmt "komischerweise" nicht immer mit den wahlversprechen überein.

was die meinungen über andere politiker betrifft: das kann auch ruhig an die öffentlichkeit. dann wird dem wähler nämlich mal bewusst, wie der "vertreter" wirklich dasteht. das kommt in dem tagesschau-propaganda-gewäsch "komischerweise" auch nicht rüber.


die geheimdienst- und diplomatenakten sollten allerdings geheim bleiben, da gebe ich dir recht. so was hat in der öffetnlichkeit nichts verloren. der geheimdienst heißt schließlich nicht umsonst so. außerdem werden die so auch dem "feind" zugänglich gemacht.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es schon extrem was Rune für eine verquere Meinung besitzt Oo


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Öffentlich muss NICHT alles wissen, was in der Politik gesagt wird - das wäre fatal. Man stelle sich vor, dass zB Besprechnungen der Kripo veröffentlicht würden - das geht ja mal echt gar nicht, da könnte ja alle Verdächtige sich drauf einstellen, und für künftige Planungen von Verbrechen wäre das auch hilfreich. Und ähnlich kann es auch mit Verhandlungen und Aussagen in der Politik sein. Da kann so eine Veröffentlichung deutlich mehr schaden als nutzen. So was wie "Westerwelle ist eine aggressive Diva" ist damit auch gar nicht gemeint, denn so ein Tratsch ist einfach nur lächerliches Beiwerkt. Aber Dinge, wo Regeln massiv umgangen werden, gehören natürlich auch an die Öffentlichkeit, wie zB das videospielartige Abballern von Zivilisten seitens einer Apache-Crew. Aber was zB ein Informant im Jemen einem Diplomanten bezüglich Terrorfinanzierung und Anschlagsplänen im Geheimen sagt und vor allem WER das sagt, das hat nix zu suchen im Internet, oder auch was und wie und mit welchen Argumenten und verschwiegenen Fakten eine Verhandlung für Staatsverträge geführt wurde - wenn man vorher wüßte, dass alles "rauskommt", würde es erst recht keine Einigung geben.

Meiner MEiugn nach hat wikileaks nicht die Kompetenz, um zu beurteilen, welche Dinge wirklich in die Öffentlichkeit gehören und auch auf welchem Wege, zB auch ob man Namen immer nennen muss.


----------



## MomentInTime (3. Dezember 2010)

Kirche -> Dorf

Einige Mirror wurden stillgelegt.

Inhalt:
Whistleblowing ist essentieller Bestandteil der demokratischen Kontroll-Mechanismen vor staatlichen Fehlbestrebungen. Es versorgt die Bevölkerung mit entscheidenden Informationen, die Debatten in einem gänzlich anderen,
kritischen Licht erscheinen lassen; Informationen wie diese sind wichtig
für die Bevölkerung, denn nur mit diesen ist sie in der Lage, kritisch abzuwägen und die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen. Eigentlich hat die Opposition ja genau die gleiche Funktion wie Whistleblowing in der Gesellschaft, allerdings taugen die Konsorten von Grüne, SPD und Linke nicht einmal mehr dazu. Neustes Beispiel:
Cem Özdemir (Grüne) spricht sich vor dem Hintergrund der letzten Leaks gegen Wikileaks aus; das ist ein Plädoyer für die Dummheit und Unwissenheit in der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Öffentlich muss NICHT alles wissen, was in der Politik gesagt wird - das wäre fatal. Man stelle sich vor, dass zB Besprechnungen der Kripo veröffentlicht würden - das geht ja mal echt gar nicht, da könnte ja alle Verdächtige sich drauf einstellen, und für künftige Planungen von Verbrechen wäre das auch hilfreich. Und ähnlich kann es auch mit Verhandlungen und Aussagen in der Politik sein. Da kann so eine Veröffentlichung deutlich mehr schaden als nutzen. So was wie "Westerwelle ist eine aggressive Diva" ist damit auch gar nicht gemeint, denn so ein Tratsch ist einfach nur lächerliches Beiwerkt. Aber Dinge, wo Regeln massiv umgangen werden, gehören natürlich auch an die Öffentlichkeit, wie zB das videospielartige Abballern von Zivilisten seitens einer Apache-Crew. Aber was zB ein Informant im Jemen einem Diplomanten bezüglich Terrorfinanzierung und Anschlagsplänen im Geheimen sagt und vor allem WER das sagt, das hat nix zu suchen im Internet, oder auch was und wie und mit welchen Argumenten und verschwiegenen Fakten eine Verhandlung für Staatsverträge geführt wurde - wenn man vorher wüßte, dass alles "rauskommt", würde es erst recht keine Einigung geben.
> 
> Meiner MEiugn nach hat wikileaks nicht die Kompetenz, um zu beurteilen, welche Dinge wirklich in die Öffentlichkeit gehören und auch auf welchem Wege, zB auch ob man Namen immer nennen muss.


 
So weit so gut.
Genau was du ansprichst ist das Problem in unserer Gesellschaft. Diese Informationen gehören redaktionell aufbereitet, nach Informationsgehalt und -wert gescannt und falls erforderlich auch öffentlich gemacht.

Die Informationen an sich existieren und sind abrufbar. Was fehlt also? Was läuft schief?

Kurz und knapp auf den Nenner gebracht: unabhängige, qualitativ hochwertige Medien, die eben diese Informationen erlangen können und dann aufbereitet in die Öffentlichkeit transportieren.
Genau das ist die Aufgabe der Medien in der Demokratie. 

Was aber wird gemacht? Hofberichterstattung. Narrengesänge. Beliebigkeitsjournalismus vom Feinsten.

Sehr deutlich hat man das gesehen, als die Infos auf Wikileaks veröffentlicht wurden. Warum weiß die Öffentlichkeit nichts davon, wenn die Medien tatsächlich ihrem Auftrag nachkommen? Und auf was haben sich die Medien gestürzt? Auf die kleinen Häppchen, wie Diplomaten über einheimische Politiker denken, was für die Öffentlichkeit völlig unbedeutend ist. 

Das ist auch ein Grund dafür, warum politische Blogs und Infoportale (wie Nachdenkseiten oder Spiegelfechter) so immens an Bedeutung gewinnen. Da kann man noch lesen, was eigentlich von Belang ist, was interessiert und eigentlich von echtem Qualitätsjournalismus transportiert werden sollte.
Muss man also Wikileaks dafür verantwortlich machen, dass sie lediglich Vorarbeit leisten, die Journalismus schon lange nicht mehr bereit ist zu leisten? 

Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Grund dafür, warum politische Blogs und Infoportale (wie Nachdenkseiten oder Spiegelfechter) so immens an Bedeutung gewinnen. Da kann man noch lesen, was eigentlich von Belang ist, was interessiert und eigentlich von echtem Qualitätsjournalismus transportiert werden sollte.


 Das ist doch logisch: wikileaks selber hat peinliche "Enthüllungen" über Poltiker angekündigt - ist doch klar, dass die Journalisten dann zuerst danach suchen. Bei den anderen wirklich bristanden Dingen ist es halt so: sichte Du mal 250.000 Dokumente, ohne zu wissen, nach welchen Stichwörtern Du suchen sollst - viel Spaß dabei... da sind Dinge in Blogs oft nur Zufallstreffer, die vlt auch noch nicht mal korrekt gegen-recherchiert sind, "Schnellschüsse" halt. Vieles davon mag dann doch korrekt sein, aber ob die das wirklich journalistisch korrekt gecheckt haben oder aber nur ihr Blog pushen wollten, weiß man nie. Aber nach dem Stichwort zB "Merkel" suchen und dann diesen Gossip zu finden ist aber schnell gemacht, daher hast Du in der "professionellen" Presse zuerst mehr von diesen Dingen gefunden. 

Es werden schon noch auch "brisante" Dinge gefunden werden, das ein oder andere wurde auch durchaus schon zB im TV angesprochen, da liegst Du falsch wenn Du meinst, dass die Presse da bisher nur irgendwelche Kindergarten-Charaketerisierungen behandelt hat und man nur in ach so tollen undergorund-Blogs brisantes finden kann  




> Muss man also Wikileaks dafür verantwortlich machen, dass sie lediglich Vorarbeit leisten, die Journalismus schon lange nicht mehr bereit ist zu leisten?


 Wenn wikileaks die Daten AUSSCHLIESSLICH einem Kreis von ausgewählten und verantworungsvollen Journalisten zur Verfügung stellen würde, damit die das dann asuwerten, wäre das o.k. - aber einfach "blind" alles zu veröffentlichen, auch ggf. Details aus Verhandlungen usw., die künftige Verhandlungen erschweren und nur Mißtrauen schüren oder gar Dinge von INformanten, die durch die Veröffentlichung in Gefahr geraten, das geht IMHO nicht. Insbesondere der Informantenschutz ist einer der absolut wichtigsten Grundpfeiler des "investigativen" Journalismus.


----------



## herethic (3. Dezember 2010)

Wikileaks hat mitlerweile aber neue Server gefunden!



			
				ARD schrieb:
			
		

> WikiLeaks kritisiert Amazons Entscheidung
> 
> WikiLeaks erklärte, der Zugriff auf seine Seite und damit auch auf 250.000 teilweise geheime US-Depeschen sei inzwischen über Server in Europa gewährleistet. Hintergrund ist, dass das US-Internet-Unternehmen Amazon die WikiLeaks-Dokumente von seinen Servern verbannte. Wikileaks kritisierte den Online-Händler zugleich scharf: Wenn ihm freie Meinungsäußerung und Pressefreiheit so unangenehm seien, solle er den Verkauf von Büchern einstellen.
> 
> Amazon hatte WikiLeaks nach Angriffen von Hackern Gastrecht auf den eigenen Servern gewährt. Der Online-Händler bietet Unternehmen auch das Webseiten-Hosting als Dienstleistung an. Das bedeutet, dass die Dateien für Internetseiten auf den Computern dieser Firmen gespeichert und von dort abgerufen werden können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Doch ist auch wenn wir über Freiheit reden, dieser Schritt den Wikileaks gegangen ist Moralisch zu weit gegangen? Ich bin der Meinung ja, denn geheimes Wissen aus Diplomatie und Geheimdiensten sollte auch geheim sein. Wir haben garnicht die Kompetenz und den Diplomatischen Wissensstand solche Dinge zu wissen. Es sollte unter Verschluß bleiben.



"Unter Verschluss" würde ich so allgemein nicht sagen. Das Volk hat imho das Recht, die Wahrheit zu erfahren.
Das Problem bei Wikileaks ist aber, dass es nicht "die Wahrheit" bringt, von vielen aber ohne irgend eine weitere Hinterfragung so angesehen, z.T. sogar noch weiter extrapoliert wird.
Was Wikileaks de Facto macht, ist die Veröffentlichung einseitiger, unkommentierter, mangels Kontext eigentlich z.T. unverwertbarer "Informationen" aus dubiosen Quellen in einem Umfang, den weder geneigte Leser noch Journalisten bearbeiten können. Das ist perfektes Futter für Verschwörungstheoretiker, die in der Masse an "garantiert wahren" Informationen garantiert irgend etwas finden, dass sie in eine Zustimmung zu ihrer Theorie verdrehen können. Vollautomatisches "Alle Gegenstimmen basieren auf der Weltverschwörung, die diese Daten geheim halten wollte" inklusive.
Der Information der Öffentlichkeit hilft das imho mehrheitlich nicht, im Gegenteil.

Würde aus Wikileaks ein Wikiinfo werden, in dem brisante Informationen Seite an Seite mit einer Gegendarstellung der Betroffen und ggf. Vergleichsinformationen aus anderen Bereichen präsentiert würde, könnte es die riesige Lücke, die das Verschwinden des seriösen Journalismus hinterlassen hat, perfekt auffüllen. Quasi das Wikipedia unter den Zeitungen.
Aber das geschieht eben nicht.
Das ist umso brisanter, als das die zeitnahe Veröffentlichung schwerwiegende und eigentlich ungerrechtfertigte Folgen für laufende Prozesse haben kann. (Ich erinnere an ""Climategate"": Missverständliche, uminterpretierte Aussagen aus e-mails, die auch nie für jemand anders als ihrem Empfänger hätten verständlich sein müssen, schädigen den Ruf eines gesamten Fachgebietes zu einem Zeitpunkt, in dem seine Ergebnisse wichtige Grundlage für die globale Politik sind)

Wie schon im passenden Newsthread gesagt: Wikileaks ist journalistisch auf einem Niveau mit der BILD. Nur (bislang) ohne Titten und ohne irgendein einschränkendes Gesetz. Aber mit Frontal21-Methoden und eingebauter, universeller Unkrisierbarkeit.




moe schrieb:


> auf jeden fall wird dem wähler mal gezeigt, dass die politiker so gut wie nichts von dem umsetzten, was sie vor den wahlen versprechen. sonst kriegt man das nur unterbewusst mit, indem die wahlversprechen einfach unter den tisch gekehrt und vergessen werden. für mich ist das ein verbrechen.



Politiker setzen so gut wie nichts von dem um, was sie versprechen? Schön wärs.
AKW-Verlängerung, Kürzung der Unterstützung für die mittelständischen deutschen EEG-Fertiger, Steuerleichterungen für Hotel&Gaststätten, Senkung der Ökosteuer, Verlagerung der Krankenkassenfinanzierung auf ärmere Schichten, Aufweichung des Landschaftschutzes,... - zumindest bei unserer aktuellen Regierung kann man sich imho nicht darüber beschweren, dass sie Versprechen bricht. (sondern darüber, dass sie sie hält)


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

Was Wikileaks macht, kann man einerseits als sehr gefährlich ansehen, da hier möglicherweise Menschen direkt gefährdet sind (enttarnte Agenten, usw.). Andererseits ist es aber auch wichtig, dass die Bürger erfahren, was tatsächlich passiert (unabhängig wer über wen lästert), aber ich will schon erfahren, wenn die USA weiterhin Menschen in fremde Länder verschleppt und durch illegale Verhörmethoden erfahrene Geschehnisse verarbeitet und welche Länder da mitmachen.

Der "normale Journalismus" ist doch eh schon durch Maulkorbe/Falschinformationen oder "Fördermaßnahmen" beeinflusst worden.
Der investigative Journalismus ist eh praktisch weg vom Fenster, niemand forscht mehr nach, alle gehen den "Weg des geringsten Widerstandes".
Und weil Fernsehsender auch nicht mehr wirklich unabhängig sind (man denke da an FOX), dann kann man von der Seite auch nichts mehr erwarten.

Die Welt braucht Dinge wie Wikileaks, denn sie muss informiert werden, was wirklich passiert und wer ein paar Leichen im Keller hat.
Komisch ist nur, dass nur westliche Staaten von den Berichten betroffen sind, oder liegt es daran, dass die Geheimdienste der arabischen Welt/Nord Koreo, usw. besser arbeiten?


----------



## JePe (3. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Welt braucht Dinge wie Wikileaks, denn sie muss informiert werden(..)



Wenn es z. B. um den Hubschrauberangriff auf REUTERS-Korrespondenten geht - ja, dann taugt WikiLeaks dazu, Informationen zu buendeln, damit sie von Journalisten zu Nachrichten aufbereitet werden.

Aber ist es wirklich eine "Information", dass irgendein Botschafter findet, Angie haette einen dicken Hintern und Guido sei polterig? Mir scheint doch eher, dass hier ein paar Leute sich in Unmoral mit den amerikanischen Depeschenschreibern verbunden fuehlen, weil man sie zwar eigentlich nicht ausstehen kann, aber ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung mit ihnen ist - der Feind des Feindes erscheint schlichten Gemuetern ja bisweilen als Freund.

Viel schlimmer - im Sinne von gefaehrlicher - finde ich, dass dieselben Leute, die sich an die Speerspitze der Datenschutzforderer stellen, kein Problem damit haben, nachgerade denunzierend Informationen mit der digitalen Giesskanne zu verteilen, die als vertraulich deklariert wurden und sich zur moralischen Instanz aufzuschwingen, die private Dinge von solchen trennt, die von vorgeblich oeffentlichem Interesse sind. Das kann positive Effekte haben - oder zur Guerillawaffe mutieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Dezember 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Aber ist es wirklich eine "Information", dass irgendein Botschafter findet, Angie haette einen dicken Hintern und Guido sei polterig?


 
Solche Informationen sind ja leider immer das, was wirklich hängen bleibt, zumindest bei den "üblichen Bild-Zeitung-Lesern-und-Boulevardmagazin-Guckern".
Mach mal eine Umfrage in einer größeren Stadt in Deutschland und frag die Leute, welche Infos sie von Wikileak letztens erhalten haben, garantiert wird die Mehrzahl genau sowas sagen.
Aber dafür kann Wikileaks ja nichts, sondern die anderen Medien, die eben nur das aufgreifen und andere Dinge weglassen, einfach deswegen, weils keine Quote/Auflage bringt.



JePe schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer - im Sinne von gefaehrlicher - finde ich, dass dieselben Leute, die sich an die Speerspitze der Datenschutzforderer stellen, kein Problem damit haben, nachgerade denunzierend Informationen mit der digitalen Giesskanne zu verteilen, die als vertraulich deklariert wurden und sich zur moralischen Instanz aufzuschwingen, die private Dinge von solchen trennt, die von vorgeblich oeffentlichem Interesse sind. Das kann positive Effekte haben - oder zur Guerillawaffe mutieren.


 
Wäre es dir also lieber, wenn die Geheimdienste machen können, was sie wollen?
Wenns in Deutschland auch bald einen "Patriot-Pakt" gibt und man weggesperrt wird, ohne je einen Anwalt sehen zu können?
Oder man alle deine persönlichen Daten sammelt und sie allen Diensten frei zugänglilch macht?

Natürlich muss die Informationen durchguckt werden, die man erhält, nicht nur darauf, was sie anrichten können, sondern auch, ob sie auch zutreffen.
Aber ich will schon wissen, ob mein Land (dessen Regierung ich gewählt habe) in Sachen verwickelt ist, die entweder illegal oder höchst fragwürdig sind.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich weis nicht, wieso hier mit "die Informationen müssen geheim bleiben" und "Das Leben von Menschen wird gefährdet" argumentiert wird...

1. Was gab es denn viel neues an Cablegate? Man kriegt die meisten Informationen schon aus frei verfügbaren Medien. Das Internet leistet hier ganze Arbeit wenn ihr mich fragt.

2. Kennt ihr einen Fall, wo wirklich jemand durch Wikileaks gestorben ist? Ich kenne keinen. Das Argument hat man bei Afghanistan und Irak schon rausgekramt und es hat sich nie bewahrheitet.

Wikileaks holt nur das nach, was die Politiker versäumen. Und zwar Transparenz gegenüber der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Dezember 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Meinungen überzeugen mich nicht!
> Das Volk braucht solche Veröffentlichungen, wozu? Ich sehe keinen Grund Daten zu veröffentlichen wie über Schwesterwelle gedacht wird, das geht keinem etwas an. Sowas nennt man Politsche Geheimnisse. Im Privaten ist es einen auch sicher beschissen ergangen, wenn etwas raus kam, nur weil mal ein "Freund" nicht die Klappe halten konnte? Kennt ihr sicher..
> Nur in der Politik ist es tiefergehender mit evtl weitreicherenden Folgen. und mein moralisches Verständnis sagt, es wurde keine Meinungsfreiheit missbraucht(geht ja auch nicht) aber es wurde eine moralische Grenze überschritten bei der es um mehr geht als nur zu wissen was einer über den anderen denkt.
> 
> ...



Ich finde auch, dass man das nicht unbedingt wissen muss, wie Herr Minister aus der USA über Herrn Westerwelle denkt!

Jedoch finde ich, dass größtenteils Demokratie herscht, und da ist es nunmal so, dass das Volk Leute wählt, welche des Volkes Meinung vertritt. Daher finde ich sollten wir freie Einsicht haben, was die Politker tun, weil sonst können wir ja wählen was wir wollen und die würden immernoch tun und lassen was sie wollen.
MfG, Tom



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wikileaks holt nur das nach, was die Politiker versäumen. Und zwar Transparenz gegenüber der Bevölkerung.



Demokratie!


----------



## KaitoKid (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Wikileaks es nicht sagt, wer dann?
Ich finde es gut und richtig was sie machen, aber die Reaktionen zeigen ja mal wieder wie frei un demokratisch wir alle sind.....


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2010)

Wikileaks ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.

Einerseits finde ich es gut was sie machen, andererseits nicht. Aber nur dann nicht, wenn Menschenleben durch die geleakten Infos gefährdet werden.


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2010)

Bezüglich zu dem Thema mal eine interessante und zutreffende Zusammenfassung!  


DaStash schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Top Zusammenfassung bezüglich Wikileaks und der Logik hinter dieser Idee. Habe ich gestern von einem bekannten Radiomoderator der immer Sonntags auf dem Sender Fritz eine Show hat gehört. Ich finde er hat den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVJAUECLdo8
> 
> MfG



MfG


----------



## JePe (6. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre es dir also lieber, wenn die Geheimdienste machen können, was sie wollen?



Geheimdienstliche Taetigkeit ist genau das, was der Name suggeriert: geheim. Das bedeutet aber weder, dass sie unkontrolliert stattfindet noch das ein exzentrischer Australier ein geeignetes Korrektiv ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenns in Deutschland auch bald einen "Patriot-Pakt" gibt und man weggesperrt wird, ohne je einen Anwalt sehen zu können?



Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bin ich gegen die sich epidemisch ausbreitende Staatsparanoia relativ immun. Deshalb sehe ich auch hier weder die Gefahr einer solchen Entwicklung noch erkenne ich, wie WikiLeaks das verhindern koennte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder man alle deine persönlichen Daten sammelt und sie allen Diensten frei zugänglilch macht?



Nein. Genau das tut WikiLeaks aber letztlich - personenbezogene Daten horten und ungefiltert verteilen. Wenn WikiLeaks das tut, ist es gut; wenn irgendein "Dienst" es tut, daggen schlecht ... ?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

Also soweit ich weiß, ist es die Aufgabe des Bürgers in der Demokratie über den demokratischen Apparat zu wachen. Wie könnte er das besser tun als so?


----------



## .Mac (6. Dezember 2010)

Will hier mal einen Link in die Diskussion schmeissen, für die, die Wikileaks als unnötig halten und am liebsten den laden schlissen würden.

Was diese Seite in den paar jahren geschafft hat, und was für Gerechtigkeit daraus endstanden ist, ist einzigartig, und sowas sollte erhalten werden.

So, Why is WikiLeaks a Good Thing Again?

Und mal eine kleine Frage,  gibt es einen Fall wo ein Mensch durch Wikileaks umgebracht wurde? Ich habe von sowas noch nichts gehört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es einen einzigen Fall, in dem Menschen durch Google umgebracht wurde? Durch Microsoft? Durch Thyssen-Krupp?
Das sollte vielleicht nicht der einzige Maßstab für moralische Überlegenheit sein.

Zu der Seite, warum Wikileaks toll wäre: Alle dort aufgelisteten Dinge fallen in eine von zwei Kategorien
- kannte ich aus Wikileaks-unabhängigen Quellen zu genüge
- kannte ich gar nicht


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Dezember 2010)

Man muss ja auch sagen, dass eine kriminalisierung von Wikileaks irgendwie unsinnig ist. Immerhin stellen sie die Informationen nur ins Internet - aber geklaut hat sie jemand anderes.


----------



## frEnzy (7. Dezember 2010)

Das einzige, was dazu zu sagen ist:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVJAUECLdo8

Darum: Wikileaks MUSS unterstützt werden! Wikileaks MUSS online bleiben! Wikileaks MUSS weiterarbeiten!


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2010)

Der verbreitet sich ja schnell 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (7. Dezember 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Der verbreitet sich ja schnell
> 
> MfG



Habs mir gestern auch mal rein gezogen (als es von dir gepostet war) und es ist schwer dabei nicht vor erfahrener Wahrheit über die Regierung zu schmunzeln.
Der Typ macht das wirklich klasse.


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das sarkastische Resumee was er zieht trifft zu 100% zu. Am besten das oder eben der Inhalt müsste noch viel mehr in den öffentlich wirksamen Medien verbreitet werden.

MfG


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Dezember 2010)

Wikileaks-Dokumente bestätigen, dass USA das geplante spanische Urheberrechtsgesetz geschrieben haben


----------



## der-sack88 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es bisher auch gut, was Wikileaks macht. Wir müssen uns ja nicht ewig von unseren Regierungen und die nicht ewig von den Amis verarschen lassen...

Die, die durch die Enthüllungen am meisten in Gefahr geraten sind wahrscheinlich die Leute von Wikileaks selbst. Ich denke mal die werden immer weiter gehen, immer brisantere Infos veröffentlichen. Vielleicht erfahren wir ja bald, wer wirklich hinter dem 11. September steckt... Nee, im Ernst: ich hoffe das es Wikileaks noch lange gibt, damit immer mehr Leute zu denken anfangen. Sie müssen ja nicht gleich alles aus Frust in Schutt und Asche legen, aber Menschen, die für sich selbst denken und ihre eigene Meinung bilden, sind mMn eine sehr verlockende Vorstellung.

Um nochmal ein Zitat zu bringen: "Was meinen Sie was in diesem Land loswähre, wenn mehr Leute kapieren würden was in diesem Land los ist..."


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2010)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sie müssen ja nicht gleich alles aus Frust in Schutt und Asche legen, aber Menschen, die für sich selbst denken und ihre eigene Meinung bilden, sind mMn eine sehr verlockende Vorstellung.


Nicht für Politiker! 

MfG


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Dezember 2010)

Die FDP, sie strotzt auf dem IT-Gipfel mal wieder vor IT-Kompetenz und Demokratieverständnis, wie wir's von ihr gewohnt sind: Brüderle vergleicht Wikileaks mit Stasi : netzpolitik.org


----------



## DaStash (7. Dezember 2010)

Ach der Brüderle, dieser Aushilfsminister...^^
Seht mal zu das ihr die 5% Hürde knackt, damit wenigsten ein bisschen Sachverstand in den deutschen Bundestag einzieht bei solchen Themen! 

MfG


----------



## Master-Thomas (9. Dezember 2010)

Bei solchen Sachen könnte ich zum Gummiball werden, es ist meiner Meinung nach ein Angriff auf die Meinungsfreiheit,-im Netz kann wirklich jeder, aus jedem Land (ja ja ich weiß) alles schreiben was er denkt das ist doch gerade das schöne, diese unendlche Freiheit. Man muß sich mit allen Mitteln dagegen wehren das Länder, Firmen oder Personen diese Freiheit einzuschränken VERSUCHEN. Amerika, das Land der Freiheit und der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, ist nicht besser als Rußland oder China, vieleicht noch schlimmer. Mit welchem Recht dreht Amazon die Server ab, was fällt Paypal ein den Zahlverkehr einzustellen usw. Nur weil Amerika irgentwas im Netz nicht gefällt. Ein Aufschrei ging und geht durch die Comunity und ich hoffe das viele Leute diese Firmen boykottieren sodass sie diesen Schritt bereuen und sich in Zukunft dreimal überlegen ob sie sowas machen. Mir geht es dabei gar nicht nur um Wikileaks, ehrlich gesagt hatte ich früher nie auf deren Seiten geguckt, auch will ich nicht beurteilen ob Herr Asange (ss?) ein Vergewaltiger ist oder nicht, wenn er`s ist soll er dafür in der Hölle schmorren, aber es ist nicht hinzunehmen das einer die Freiheit im Netz einschränkt. Wehret den Anfängen!!! Puhhh


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

Finde es falsch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2010)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> -im Netz kann wirklich jeder, aus jedem Land (ja ja ich weiß) alles schreiben was er denkt das ist doch gerade das schöne, diese unendlche Freiheit



Ganz ehrlich:
Ich finde es sehr unschön, dass Pädophile, religiöse und diverse politische Extremisten,... schreiben/verbreiten können, was sie wollen.


----------



## Master-Thomas (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja wie ich schon sagte und man möge mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht alles gutheißen was im Netz gemacht wird, es geht nur um die Freiheit das man es propagieren kann. Wenn ein Rechtsextremer seinen braunen Mist da reinschreibt da ist das nicht schön, aber schlimmer, finde ich, ist doch der der das liest. Die Rechtsextremen, um bei diesen Bsp. zu bleiben, hatten vorher auch die Möglichkeit zu kommunizieren. Ich kann lesen wie ich eine Bombe baue oder meinen Suizid vorbereite, meine Entscheidung. Wer will sich erdreisten zu entscheiden, wer was schreiben darf und wer was nicht? Und wenn ich sonst auch wirklich für Regeln bin so will ich Sie im Internet, zu mindest was die Veröffentlichung betrifft nicht. Guckt euch den ganzen Mist im Fernsehen an das meiste davon hätte meiner Meinung auch nicht auf Celluloid (?) gebrannt werden müssen aber ich denke die Nachfrage (Sexseiten) bestimmt zu einem Gutteil das Angebot und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Icejester (10. Dezember 2010)

Es lohnt sich eigentlich kaum, hier sonderlich viel zu schreiben. Ich finde es jedenfalls richtig, wenn sich seriöse Unternehmen von Geschäftspartnern wie Wikileaks trennen. Denn Wikileaks nützt überhaupt nichts, stiftet aber eine Menge Unfrieden. Manche Leute kann es sogar das Leben kosten. Neben unglaublich viel irrelevantem Zeug sind da nämlich auch immer mal Informationen bei, die tatsächlich für manche Personen brisant sind. Zum Beispiel wäre da die Erwähnung der Identitäten von verdeckt operierenden amerikanischen Agenten im Irak. Solche Informationen dürfen einfach um keinen Preis an die (Welt)Öffentlichkeit gelangen.


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich eigentlich kaum, hier sonderlich viel zu schreiben. Ich finde es jedenfalls richtig, wenn sich seriöse Unternehmen von Geschäftspartnern wie Wikileaks trennen. Denn Wikileaks nützt überhaupt nichts, stiftet aber eine Menge Unfrieden. Manche Leute kann es sogar das Leben kosten. Neben unglaublich viel irrelevantem Zeug sind da nämlich auch immer mal Informationen bei, die tatsächlich für manche Personen brisant sind. Zum Beispiel wäre da die Erwähnung der Identitäten von verdeckt operierenden amerikanischen Agenten im Irak. Solche Informationen dürfen einfach um keinen Preis an die (Welt)Öffentlichkeit gelangen.


Das heißt also du befürwortest das Mastercard Wikileaks sperrt aber Spenden für den amerikanischen Kukuksklan weiterhin möglich sind? 

MfG


----------



## Icejester (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja, sicher! Abgesehen davon, was ist der "Kukuksklan" denn? Setzen die sich für die Verbreitung der guten alten Kuckucksuhr ein?


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2010)

KKK Homepage
_mod: rassistische Links entfernt_
Ich würde mal behaupten das dieser Klan nicht weniger bedenklich als Wikileaks ist. Hängt halt nur davon ab welchen Maßstab man zu Grunde legt, bzw. was das kleinere Übel ist und anscheinend ist die Wahrheit gefährlicher als Rassismus!

MfG


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Dezember 2010)

Den Link würde ich rausnehmen, da die Seite gegen deusches Recht verstößt (s. Fuß der Seite)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2010)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Ja wie ich schon sagte und man möge mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht alles gutheißen was im Netz gemacht wird, es geht nur um die Freiheit das man es propagieren kann. Wenn ein Rechtsextremer seinen braunen Mist da reinschreibt da ist das nicht schön, aber schlimmer, finde ich, ist doch der der das liest.



Was ist verurteilungswürdig daran, wenn jemand etwas liest, das er noch nicht kennt? Erst recht: Wieso sollte das schlimmer sein, als gezielte Irreführung?



> Wer will sich erdreisten zu entscheiden, wer was schreiben darf und wer was nicht?



Das ist das kritische Element in der Angelegenheit. Als Antwort schlage ich das gleiche Verfahren vor, dass auch im RL vorschreibt, was jemand darf und was nicht: Die demokratische Gesellschaft gibt die Maßstäbe vor, der Staat setzt sie in ihrer Vertretung durch.


----------



## Icejester (10. Dezember 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> KKK Homepage



 oder  Ich weiß es momentan nicht.

Da ist aber kein Link. Jetzt klär mich doch endlich mal auf! Was ist jetzt mit diesem Kuckucksuhr-Clan? Und warum ist der gefährlich? Oder gar rassistisch, wie Du schreibst? Was hat der mit Wikileaks zu tun? Wo kann man dafür spenden? Und wie ironieresistent bist Du eigentlich? Fragen über Fragen...



Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Wenn ein Rechtsextremer seinen braunen Mist  da reinschreibt da ist das nicht schön, aber schlimmer, finde ich, ist  doch der der das liest.



Da stimme ich Ruyven übrigens zu. Immerhin muß man ja auch erstmal lesen, bevor man weiß, was da steht. Der, der liest, kann niemals schlimmer als der Produzent sein, denn er kann im Voraus nicht wissen, was kommt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich helf mal kurz ... Ku-Klux-Klan und spenden kannst du mittels der Homepage.


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> oder  Ich weiß es momentan nicht.
> 
> Da ist aber kein Link. Jetzt klär mich doch endlich mal auf! Was ist jetzt mit diesem Kuckucksuhr-Clan? Und warum ist der gefährlich? Oder gar rassistisch, wie Du schreibst? Was hat der mit Wikileaks zu tun? Wo kann man dafür spenden? Und wie ironieresistent bist Du eigentlich? Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> ...


Lesen hilft, steht doch da warum der Link nicht geht.^^
Ich wiederhole mal meine Frage um auf den Kern zurückzukommen(setzt dann voraus das du weißt was dieser Klan ist...sollte man eigenltich wissen^^)


			
				dastash schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt also du befürwortest das Mastercard Wikileaks sperrt aber Spenden für den amerikanischen Kukuksklan weiterhin möglich sind?



p.s.: Und ja, deine Ironie habe ich wirklich nicht erkannt aber du kannst sie mir gerne erklären! 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Ich finde es sehr unschön, dass Pädophile, religiöse und diverse politische Extremisten,... schreiben/verbreiten können, was sie wollen.


 
Aber wer soll entscheiden, was vertretbar ist und was nicht?
Etwas die Bundesregierung?
Die US Administration?
Google?
Oder gar China?

Du kannst solche illegalen Dinge nur dann abschaffen, wenn du eine Zenzur einführst, also eine globale, aber eine Zenzur beschränkt sich dann nicht nur auf solche Dinge, jeder hat plötzlich etwas, das zenziert werden muss, sei es die Meinung einzelner (wie in China) oder eben aufgedeckte Berichte, wie die von Wikileaks.
Ich für meinen Teil habe lieber ein freies und unabhängiges Internet, wo jeder seine meinung frei äußern kann, ohne gleich verfolgt zu werden, natürlich müssen Menschenrechte garantieret werden, aber in welchen Ländern werden sie denn garantiert?
Der chinesische Friedensnobelpreisträger ist in China ein krinineller, ein "Feind des Volkes", die Chinesen haben alle Webseiten blockiert, viele Leute festgesetzt, praktisch niemand im Land weiß, dass er einen Preis bekommen hat.
Sowas will ich nicht haben, da lebe ich lieber mit ein paar Hasspredigern, Extremisten und Pädophilen, auch wenns nicht schön ist, aber diese Randgruppen kann man auch ohne weltweite Zenzur bekämpfen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, sicher! Abgesehen davon, was ist der "Kukuksklan" denn? Setzen die sich für die Verbreitung der guten alten Kuckucksuhr ein?


 
Öhm, ich denke, er meint die Jungs in den weißen Kutten und weißen Mützen, die gerne schwarze Menschen jagen, foltern und töten. 
Oder Diktatoren, Drogenbarone, etc. die ihr Geld in der Schweiz oder sonst wo liegen haben. Das scheint niemanden zu kümmern


----------



## MomentInTime (11. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JaIHPMMaRQ


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Dezember 2010)

Das Video gefällt mir. Man sollte wirklich überlegen was das für eine Bewegung ist, das ist schon lang kein Pille Palle mehr.


----------



## Master-Thomas (11. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream   hört, hört !
genau so ist es, und das ganz im ERNST, sicher hat das Nachteile, aber die Vorteile überwiegen und es gibt keine (vernünftige) Alternative.


----------



## frEnzy (11. Dezember 2010)

http://asset.soup.io/asset/1318/9255_870a.jpeg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Wurde das Bild schon gepostet? Ich finde, es macht die "Problematik" sehr schön deutlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

So siehts aus, wenn ich zum Flughafen geh, dann ziehe ich meine Schuhe praktisch schon automatisch aus und lege alle auf in eine Schachtel, was ich in den Taschen habe.
Mein Handgepack wird durchsucht, die Laptops werden geprüft, wie kann ich da sicher sein, dass keiner versucht Daten darauf zu stehlen oder zu beschädigen?

Aber Frachtgut wird parktisch nicht mehr kontrolliert, wie die Fälle von den Paketen ja gezeigt haben.


----------



## Raeven (11. Dezember 2010)

Die Methoden sind halt nicht jedermans Sache und nach der Blamage der USA  (Botschaftsberichten) war klar wer hier wem den Hahn abdreht. Freier Journalismus ist wichtig und ich bilde mir gerne meine eigene Meinung. Nur die Facten sollten auch stimmen. Ein besseres Image und etwas mehr offenheit würde ich Wikileaks wünschen, auf keinen Fall aber die Abschaltung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Für mich ist es ganz eindeutig, dass die US Regierung hier politischen und wirtschaftlichen Druck ausübt, egal obs jetzt um Schweden geht, die plötzlich die Anklage ausgegraben haben oder um US Firmen, die sich plötzlich gegen Wikileaks stellen.

Ach ja, ich hab letzte Woche Geld an Wikileaks gespendet. 
(klappte sogar)


----------



## MomentInTime (13. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich hab letzte Woche Geld an Wikileaks gespendet.
> (klappte sogar)



Ach, echt ? Ich auch... ich würd' zu gern mal wissen, wie momentan die Finanzen bei denen stehen ^^ ... erinnert ihr euch noch an diesen einen Skandal um Wikipedia ? Ich glaub', weil ein ehemaliger SED-Fuzzi aus der Linken es nicht wahr haben wollte, dass in seinem Artikel steht, dass er ein ehemaliger SED-Fuzzi ist, eine Verfügung gegen Wikipedia.de stellte. Kurze Zeit später waren da, schwuppdiwupp, 100.000 € durch Spenden zusammengekommen ^^ ...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde Wikileaks sollte wie gehabt weiter machen. Das was Wikileaks aufgedeckt hat unterstrich nur dass was einige Menschen schon lange dachten. Endlich traut sich jemand auch das zu sagen was alle denken. Ich finde es gut das gerade die ganz hohen immer unerreichbare "Tiere" mal eins drauf bekommen. Nur leider lernen die nichts draus sondern versuchen weiterhin alles zu vertuschen und Wikileaks Mundtot zu machen. 

Allerdings benimmt sich Wikileaks etwas Grenzwertig. Die Realen Namen zu veröffentlichen und Hacker zum Angriff anstiften finde ich doch überzogen. Im gleichen Gegenzug finde ich es total überzogen den Gründer von Wikileaks Sachen anzuhängen (Vergewaltigung) die wahrscheinlich nicht wahr sind. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an kleine Kinder die nach dem Motto "So du mir so ich dir" leben. 

Eigentlich wissen alle einfachen Bürger das Sie von vorne bis hinten beschissen werden. Wikileaks bringt uns dazu nur noch die Bestätigungen. Ich frage mich auch wo in diesem Zusammenhang die Rede und Pressefreiheit bleibt. 

Ich finde es schockierend wie die besagten hohe Tiere auf einmal rennen können wen es raus kommt das Sie Dreck am Stecken haben. Aber statt es zuzugeben versucht man schnell das weite zu Suchen. Unser eins würde man in der Luft zerreißen. 

Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt. Spannender als jeder Krimi.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich sollen sie weitermachen...so kann die ganze Welt sehen wie hinterhältig es doch abläuft...vor allem die eingebildeten US-Amerikaner sollte damit wirtschafftlich mal ein richtig fetter Denkzettel verpasst werden!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Natürlich sollen sie weitermachen...so kann die ganze Welt sehen wie hinterhältig es doch abläuft...vor allem die eingebildeten US-Amerikaner sollte damit wirtschafftlich mal ein richtig fetter Denkzettel verpasst werden!


Das passierte schon am 11.Sep.2001. Heute nennen wir es Weltwirtschaftskrise 

Das blöde ist ja, geht es einem Land beschissen trifft es andere Ländern auch. Siehe Griechenland und nun das andere Land was pleite ist. Und unsere Regierung scheffelt ein paar Milliarden zu. Ist ja auch bald Weihnachten und so. Und wir Deutsche haben es ja (nötig).


----------



## Icejester (14. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, ich denke, er meint die Jungs in den weißen Kutten und weißen Mützen, die gerne schwarze Menschen jagen, foltern und töten.



Nee, meinste echt? Er spricht vom Ku-Klux-Klan? Wieso schreibt er's dann nicht?

Was der jetzt allerdings mit Wikileaks zu tun hat, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Und wieso ich finanzielle Unterstützung für den nun gut finden sollte, weiß wohl auch nur er alleine.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nee, meinste echt? Er spricht vom Ku-Klux-Klan? Wieso schreibt er's dann nicht?
> 
> Was der jetzt allerdings mit Wikileaks zu tun hat, ist mir völlig schleierhaft.


Kein Wunder wenn man sich seit mehreren Postings an einem Schreibfehler aufhängt.^^  Vielleicht hättest du dich mal auf den Inhalt konzentrieren sollen, dann bräuchtest du diese Frage nicht stellen. 


> Und wieso ich finanzielle Unterstützung für den nun gut finden sollte, weiß wohl auch nur er alleine.


Nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen, der Zusammenhang ist klar anders dargestellt, bzw. handelte es sich "anfänglich" um eine Frage die du immer noch nicht beantwortet hattest. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (15. Dezember 2010)

[UPDATE]
Die US Luftwaffe zensiert jetzt alle Websites, auf denen Wikileaks Dokumente veröffentlich wurden bzw. noch werden.
Mediensperre im Web: US-Airforce zensiert WikiLeaks-Inhalte - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Dezember 2010)

Naja dumme Soldaten befolgen jeden Befehl.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Dezember 2010)

Was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen Banken Dokumente. Hat Wikileaks nicht angekündigt Geheime Dokumente von hohen Banken zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## DaStash (15. Dezember 2010)

Die sollen wohl noch kommen.

MfG


----------



## Predi (15. Dezember 2010)

Angeblich sollen ja auch noch Dokumente veröffentlicht werden die den Vatikan in verruf bringen sollen. 
Mal abwarten was noch alles so kommt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Dezember 2010)

Alles sollte gesagt werden...ALLES um diese US-Amis mal endlich vom hohen Ross zu holen, eine Frechheit das vertuschen zu wollen...denn mehr als vertuschen bzw Mundtod zu machen ist das nicht...Schweinerei.


----------



## Poulton (15. Dezember 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> [UPDATE]
> Die US Luftwaffe zensiert jetzt alle Websites, auf denen Wikileaks Dokumente veröffentlich wurden bzw. noch werden.


Und was ist jetzt so tragisch daran, das bestimmte Seiten von den *Dienst*computern der US Airforce aus nicht mehr aufrufbar sind? 
Die Soldaten sind in der Armee um zu dienen und nicht für private Kinkerlitchen oder das sich gar sowas wiederholt: US-Aufsicht SEC: Pornos statt Börse - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE


----------



## MomentInTime (15. Dezember 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt so tragisch daran, das bestimmte Seiten von den *Dienst*computern der US Airforce aus nicht mehr aufrufbar sind?
> Die Soldaten sind in der Armee um zu dienen und nicht für private Kinkerlitchen oder das sich gar sowas wiederholt: US-Aufsicht SEC: Pornos statt Börse - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE



Wahre die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Warum ist stupid-videos.com kein Hindernis am Dienstrechner, Wikileaks hingegen  schon ?


----------



## DaStash (15. Dezember 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt so tragisch daran, das bestimmte Seiten von den *Dienst*computern der US Airforce aus nicht mehr aufrufbar sind?
> Die Soldaten sind in der Armee um zu dienen und nicht für private Kinkerlitchen oder das sich gar sowas wiederholt: US-Aufsicht SEC: Pornos statt Börse - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE



Wo habe ich was von tragisch geschrieben? Ich finde es eher lächerlich. Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig und würden jetzt zu sehr ins OT führen. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt so tragisch daran, das bestimmte Seiten von den *Dienst*computern der US Airforce aus nicht mehr aufrufbar sind?
> Die Soldaten sind in der Armee um zu dienen und nicht für private Kinkerlitchen oder das sich gar sowas wiederholt: US-Aufsicht SEC: Pornos statt Börse - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE



Das Kriterium zur Auswahl der Seiten ist das kritikwürdige. Wenn die Soldaten nur noch Zugriff auf eigene Seiten hätten - okay. Wenn man ihnen den Zugriff auf Unterhaltungsangebote sperrt - nichts dagegen. Aber das man selektiv den Zugang zu seriösen Nachrichtenportalen sperrt, entspricht einer gezielten Indoktrination. US-AF-Mitarbeiter sollen nur noch die "Nachrichten" konsumieren, die die US-AF loben. Konsum von Westfernsehen Ostinternet ist untersagt. Ein klassische Maßnahme, wie man sie in quasi allen Diktaturen (und bislang quasi nur dort) findet.


----------



## DaStash (17. Dezember 2010)

Schaut mal hier, deutsche Zeitungen verteidigen Wikileaks in einer koordinierten Stellungnahme.
Finde ich wirklich gut.
Appell: Deutsche Zeitungen verteidigen Wikileaks - Golem.de

MfG


----------



## Skaos (17. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Ding, gerade durch das Ausdrücken der Tatsachse, dass man nicht alles was Wikileaks tut und wie sie vorgehen gutheißt, hat man hier auf jeden Fall mal ein Signal in der richtigen Art und Weise gesetzt.

Bin auf die Reaktionen gespannt..


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. Dezember 2010)

Richtig...es sollte alles gesagt und gezeigt werden warum auch nicht...diese ganze heimlichtuherei...die hier stattfindet ist eine Sauerei.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach richtig was Wikileaks macht!!!


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2010)

*@Icejester*

Etwas weniger aggressiv geht auch. Beantworten oder dem Thread fern bleiben. Deine Wahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Dezember 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nee, meinste echt? Er spricht vom Ku-Klux-Klan? Wieso schreibt er's dann nicht?


 
Nur weil nicht jeder weiß, wie man etwas schreibt, musst du nicht darauf rumreiten. 
Ich bin sogar sehr sicher, dass du genau weißt, was er von Anfang an gemeint hat, oder? 



Icejester schrieb:


> Was der jetzt allerdings mit Wikileaks zu tun hat, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. Und wieso ich finanzielle Unterstützung für den nun gut finden sollte, weiß wohl auch nur er alleine.


 
Woher bekommt denn der Ku Klux Klan sein Geld?
Doch sicher nicht nur vom Verkauf von Buttons und Keksdosen. 
Er lebt, wie viele Organisation, von Spenden seiner Mitglieder und Anhänger.



17&4 schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt so tragisch daran, das bestimmte Seiten von den *Dienst*computern der US Airforce aus nicht mehr aufrufbar sind?
> Die Soldaten sind in der Armee um zu dienen und nicht für private Kinkerlitchen oder das sich gar sowas wiederholt: US-Aufsicht SEC: Pornos statt Börse - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE


 
Wenn aber die US Regierung entscheidet, was due US Soldaten sehen sollen, dann ist das schon mehr eine Zenzur als eine Beschränkung auf die Arbeit.
Was passiert, wenn die Regierung ein "Mediengesetzt" erlässt, kann man derzeit sehr gut in Ungarn verfolgen. KLICK
Wie weit ist denn die Diktatur noch entfernt, wenn die Regierung entscheidet, was in den Medien gebracht wird?
Erinnert doch schon fast an China und Nord Korea, oder ist es das, was du willst?


----------



## Verminaard (22. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie weit ist denn die Diktatur noch entfernt, wenn die Regierung entscheidet, was in den Medien gebracht wird?
> Erinnert doch schon fast an China und Nord Korea, oder ist es das, was du willst?



Wieso gehtst du denn soweit weg?
Die Sache mit Nikolaus Brender ist doch genauso fragwuewrdig, und das ist hier in Deutschland passiert.

OT: ich frag mich immer wieder, wieso es moeglich ist Wikileaks Seiten zu sperren oder vom Netz zu nehmen, nur bei Sachen wie Kinderpornographie ist sowas immer unmoeglich.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn aber die US Regierung entscheidet, was due US Soldaten sehen sollen, dann ist das schon mehr eine Zenzur als eine Beschränkung auf die Arbeit.


Die Airforce schränkt nirgends ein, was die Soldaten daheim und privat sehen. Sie schränkt nur ein, was von den Dienstcomputern aus gesehen werden kann. Ein großer Unterschied. Denn was von den Dienst bzw. Arbeitscomputer aus im Internet angesurft werden kann, das kann Arbeitgeber bzw. der Dienstherr selber entscheiden, selbst hier in Deutschland(wenn ich mich Recht entsinne haben wir hier in Dtl. bei Beamten auch diese Wohlgefallenspflicht ähnliches dürfte es auch in den USA geben + das sie eine reine Berufsarmee haben). Eine Zensur wäre es, wenn sie von daheim aus nicht mehr das ansurfen dürfen, was sie wollen und eben das findet nicht statt.
Und deswegen teile ich hier die Äusserung von Jepe:


JePe schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen bin ich gegen die sich epidemisch ausbreitende Staatsparanoia relativ immun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2010)

Zensur
Es spielt keine Rolle, ob es allumfassend oder auf den Arbeitsplatz beschränkt ist. Es ist und bleibt Zensur. Und im Gegensatz zu dem, was deutsche Arbeitgeber praktizieren und i.d.R. auf Sittlichkeit und Arbeitsbeeinflussung zurückführen (d.h. keine Pornos oder stundenlanges Chatten am Arbeitsplatz) handelt es sich hier auch um eine selektive Sperrung bestimmter Aussagen, nicht bestimmter Themengebiete. Das ist eindeutig politische Zensur, die weder eine Ablenkung von der Arbeit noch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch der Rechner verhindern soll (denn Seiten, die sich mit vergleichbaren Inhalten beschäftigen, bleiben zugänglich, wenn sie diese aus der von der US-AF gewünschten Sicht aufarbeiten), sondern einzig und allein und gezielt die politische Meinungsbildung unter Soldaten beeinflusst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Die Airforce schränkt nirgends ein, was die Soldaten daheim und privat sehen.


 
Um daheim und privat gehts ja auch nicht, aber wenn ein US Soldat, der einen großen Teil seines Tages vor dem Arbeitsrechner hängt und dabei nur "Propagandamaterial" sieht, der fängt zu Hause nicht an und hinterfragt das, was er während der Arbeit gesehen/gehört/gelesen hat und das zementiert sich dann in seinem Kopf ein, das gibt er seinen Kindern weiter, seinen Verwandten, seinen Freunden und wird damit dann auch Konflikte erleben, wenn er Leute trifft, die eben wissen, was wirklich ist


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob's auch die Soldaten betrifft, aber das Weiße Haus möchte wohl am liebsten auch darüber entscheiden, was sich ihre Leute zuhause auf dem Rechner anschauen und was nicht:


> Das Weiße Haus hatte schon vor knapp zwei Wochen einen grundsätzlichen Appell veröffentlicht und darin noch einmal formal darauf hingewiesen, dass alle Bundesbeschäftigten ohne entsprechende Sicherheitseinstufung Dokumente, die als geheim eingestuft seien, nicht lesen dürften. *Auch nicht von zuhause auf privaten Computern.*


Mediensperre im Web: U.S. Air Force zensiert WikiLeaks-Inhalte - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

ich denke je schneller die diskussion von dem thema wikileaks weg kommt umso besser, weil es dann vielleicht neue seiten gibt die besser aufgestellt sind um mit dem zu erwartenden widerstand fertig zu werden


----------



## Athlon76 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich finde Wikileaks sollte auf alle Fälle weitermachen


----------



## Frost (5. Januar 2011)

Der Grundsatz gläserner Staat statt gläserenem Bürger find ich toll. 
Gerade wenn hier zu beginn gestated wurde, dass meine Steuern nicht auf Gegenleistungen hoffen lassen dürfen.

Wikileaks hat eine Marktlücke getroffen. 

Transparenz wird vom aufgeklärten Bürger erwartet. Leider bieten unsere staatlich und wirtschaftlich kontrollierten Massenmedien schon seit langer Zeit genau dies nicht mehr.

Auch wenn wir in einer Demokratie leben, heisst das nicht, dass Werkzeuge wie Propaganda und Volksverhetzung nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. (Da schliesse ich Wikileaks nicht aus.)

Wikileaks bietet dem interessierten Bürger eine zusätzliche Perspektive. Wer gegen diese zusätzliche Perspektive ist, hat vermutlich persönliche Interessen, oder zahlt keine Steuern.

Es gab noch den Punkt mit den verdeckten Ermittlern:
Mal ganz ehrlich, wer glaubt eigentlich, dass die verdeckten Ermittler gutes im Schilde führen? 
Vielleicht wird es endlich mal Zeit, dass wir uns im digitalen Zeitaltern von unserer Geheimdiensthörigkeit los lösen. Wann genau war denn bitteschön der letzte Parlamentsausschuss, wo einem Geheimdienst mal so richtig die Leviten gelesen wurden und Tätigkeiten eingestellt werden mussten. Jeder Geheimdienst dieser Welt tanzt doch seinen Kontrollorganen auf der Nase herum.
In meinen Augen ist Wikileaks eine Möglichkeit, diesen Missstand zu beheben.


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2011)

Speziell in den USA dürfte das Folgende nicht gerade für Stimmung pro Wikileaks sorgen: 20 Minuten Online - Wikileaks htte Bin Laden beinahe gerettet - Hintergrund

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

Polizei nimmt Wikileaks-Gruender Julian Assange fest | GMX

Das wars dann wohl.

Ich wollte nicht exra einen neuen Thread deswegen aufmachen.


----------



## DaStash (11. April 2019)

Schon bei SPON gesehen. Alle die Jahre in der Botschaft umsonst. Oh man, was ist nur passiert. Hat Ekuador ihn rausgeschmissen?
Bin mal gepsannt ob GB ihn an die USA ausliefern.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hat Ekuador ihn rausgeschmissen?


Scheinbar. Wer weiß wieviel Geld da geflossen ist.


> Bin mal gepsannt ob GB ihn an die USA ausliefern.


Ich befürchte ja.


----------



## DaStash (11. April 2019)

Julian Assange in London festgenommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Der Botschafter hat die Beamten reingelassen.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

DaStash schrieb:


> Der Botschafter hat die Beamten reingelassen.


Das ja. Weil sein Asyl entzogen wurde.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. April 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ecuadors Ex-Präsident Rafael Correa bezeichnete seinen Nachfolger auf Twitter wegen der Eintrittserlaubnis für die Polizei in die Botschaft als "größten Verräter in der Geschichte Ecuadors und ganz Lateinamerikas".


----------



## Amigo (12. April 2019)

Eine Schande für die Menschheit... ich hoffe UK liefert nicht aus, aber wer glaubt da wirklich dran...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. April 2019)

Geht natürlich direkt alles noch weiter - war ja klar! 
Nach Julian Assanges Festnahme: Wikileaks-Helfer in Ecuador festgesetzt | heise online


----------

